# Getting antsy



## shroomtrooper

Well, had to get out and look at my mushroom spots and look for new ones. I noticed you can actually see some green popping up in spots, and that moss amazes me its still green. I hope our lack of snow does not hurt the season. I have saw some old Hen of woods carcasses around some oaks I have never noticed before, early winter I guess. Good luck to all.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

I haven't been out to the woods since last fall, definitely starting to feel amped. Hopefully this weather holds and we see an early spring.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I think we will see a early spring, and since last year was so late, and maybe this year might be early, we could possibly see a difference of a 3 week start.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

I just hope we get the moisture we need, it was kind of a dry winter.


----------



## brandones

Yep, spring is here, and I'm getting the itch. Everybody's doing their rain dance to get the ground a little soggier, right?


----------



## eksophia

Antsy here too! I'm finding tons of old chicken of the woods and making lots of mental notes. Keeping an eye out for scarlet cups too. It's probably way early but last year was the first year I really took note of them and it was such a late spring I'm starting to watch early. Yes, brandones, I'm dancing for rain. Doin' my part :wink:


----------



## shroomtrooper

Chicken of the woods or Hen of the woods?


----------



## eksophia

shroomtrooper, chicken. It's everywhere out there. Walking that trail in the early spring before everything leafs out it is shocking to see how much bright yellow/orange fungi you miss just 10' in front of your face, lol. Btw, I did find scarlet cups yesterday. Wow, exciting!


----------



## shroomtrooper

Huh, I found lots of Hen of woods, no chickens.


----------



## shroomster

Tuning in for the first time this season, and yes I also am getting antsy. Just hung up the coyote hunting gear ready for mushrooms now. Very very excited found a few new promising looking spots wile out yote hunting can't wait to see if anything pops up around there. O yea and trout opener in a couple weeks , man gotta love spring


----------



## eksophia

shroomtrooper, I guess I've never found old hotw to my knowledge. Then again, I just started hunting it in earnest last couple years. I'll keep my eyes open. I'd say it's embarrassing how much chicken gets missed out there just off the trail but it's in some backwaters of the St. Croix river and boy are the mosquitoes healthy back there! lol


----------



## Old Elm

Pretty much Chickens in the spring - Hens in the fall.


----------



## eksophia

I think I'm maybe not being clear at all in my posts, lol! I was replying to you saying you'd seen some hen of the woods "carcasses". I was saying I've been seeing a lot of chicken from last year. You get chicken in the spring? Lucky duck! We start seeing it around late June/early July here. Where are you in MN??


----------



## shroomster

Rain and warmth


----------



## shroomtrooper

Got ya eksophia, I knew what you meant its just that I have not found any last years Chickens yet. In my area I found way more HOTW than chickens.Twin cities area west.


----------



## brenson

it's wear were i am i find chicken and hen in the fall. when looking for morels i never find chicken maybe just my area moorhead area


----------



## shroom god

Hang tight brenson, I think you're gonna have a banner year up there when they get around to popping. I'm waiting for Iowa to turn on; we've got a few reports of early stragglers. There's still time to get your stick ready. Mine's ready. I'll be hitting the woods on Friday morning.


----------



## buckthornman

Time and h2o. Time and h2o those are the missing pieces. And then my blood pressure can go down! Have a good year (god) I know you will. And brenson serch for them blacks.


----------



## caladene

Went out today and checked the honey holes...nothing yet. However, another spot yielded 9 good sized ones! Yes, the season has begun!


----------



## shroomtrooper

I see your in Missouri, be a while for MN. Not too long tho.


----------



## brenson

i was out and checked an early spot nothing we need rain the dirt is way to dry the moss is even yellow from being dry


----------



## crazymushroomguy

More than an inch of rain forecast for the weekend then a big cooldown next week...sticking by my May 1 prediction.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Ugh, spoke too soon.


----------



## sarahrose

Getting that itch as well..... Last year was a total bust.... I missed it completely and came a little too early, but this year I have eyes looking for me for predictors..... So hopefully I will get the timing correct. All I want is to hang out in the woods with my mom,, sounds stupid, but it's so enjoyable for me to find those little buggers, even if I don't even eat them...) I got access to even more private land this year too, so hopefully they will be good areas.... can't wait!!!


----------



## brenson

ya we got rain predicted that happens and it will begin but then they are talking 40s' for the next week gets frustrating till everything goes together


----------



## shroomster

Well went trout fishing today, caught a couple and found some really nice ramps. No shrooms yet , the woods seemed really dry. We need rain. Probably another week or so


----------



## brenson

Well we finally got rain now if it would stay warmer they will come up temps at night 20's and 30's not good hope there wrong.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Some real nice soaking rain today, and temps for next week look awesome. Wont be long now.


----------



## sarahrose

Booked my ticket for the 11th of May...... Hopefully I'll get the timing right this time..) if I don't find morels, I'm sure I'll find some chaga...) and just have a good time with my mom in the woods.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I think you will hit it just right


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Well we finally got some moisture, although not much here in the southwest compared to the eastern half of the state. What do you guys think of the "heat wave" coming next weekend? Supposed to get up into the low 80s.

I think Im gonna start my search towards the later end of this upcoming week when soil temps have been into the sweet spot for a few days. Woods were looking primed up a few days ago when I went for a little scouting mission. Lots of wildflowers and nice sized ramps.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I think the heat wave will be welcome, as long as it doesn't get too hot for too long. Just enough to get soil temp up like you said, then game on.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Well canceled my May 6th and 7th vacation, think a little too early


----------



## buckthornman

Strooper I think while everybody is fish in will be the start first real flush on 12th 15th.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

I think you made the right move trooper, this week should see the real beginning. Im moving my days off as well, if we get all the moisture we're supposed to it may turn out to be another great season after all.

How was the rain in your areas today? First real soak we;'ve had in near a month and a half around these parts. 

Taking the kids out just for giggles tomorrow to a big local park, maybe we'll get lucky, if nothing else its some good dad time for them.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I do not think we got any, I was at work till 7pm. Where you at Crazymushroomguy? Ya, if we get the rain its going to be fun. Bucky I think your right on the dates. Good luck tomorrow crazy, give us a report.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

Im from the New Ulm/Mankato area, I try to hunt all across the southern third of the state when the free time presents itself though.


----------



## buckthornman

Yes troop. No bullshit I think that's going to be the time frame. Trying to help you and Sara. I know it's important if that time fails I would be glad to lend you a few. Never had to but would for the right good person! I'm ready to come home with hands and arms that look like they went through the shredder. And chaffed ass God!


----------



## sarahrose

Hopefully it's the right time, but if it isn't, that's ok too....) I still know where I might find some chaga..... And honestly, yes, finding morels would be great, but there is nothing like stomping through the MN woods with your loved ones just enjoying nature....since we moved to AZ I get a lot of city, and concrete.....and cactus of course.....but no huge beautiful maple trees, no mushrooms, no things I actually DID like about MN......good thing I have family there and can always come visit. I will be happy with whatever I am supposed to find....just like last year...only found 15, but it was still fun for me..


----------



## chase

just came in from the woods n.e. of new ulm mn. searched foe 2 hrs. found nothing but a couple of ticks woods looked dry and might be a tad early still. mn. river bottom woods is where i looked.


----------



## chase

my bad, i was north west of new ulm, mn.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Well have not found one morel yet, even in early spots. But I did see a fellow shroomer on the trail and he showed me a 2.5 inch one, I am picking ramps now. Starting next Friday I have off a week, Think it will be good.


----------



## sarahrose

From the looks of the upcoming weather, I might need to bring some rain gear!!!! I've hunted in the rain before, and while not the most comfortable, it was actually quite relaxing..


----------

